
World's most dangerous drug scopolamine removes free will and memory - chrischen
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143584/Scopolamine-Powerful-drug-growing-forests-Colombia-ELIMINATES-free-will.html
======
pvaldes
Scopolamine is not the worst drug that plants or animals can create, but is an
evil one. Herbivore starts eating a plant, plant first do that the animal
forget that was doing, and if persists finally put it at sleep until
carnivores arrive. The remains of the corpse feed the plant. A master move if
you think about it.

~~~
karmajunkie
Wow, that is insidious. Does it work that way empirically, or is this
conjecture?

~~~
pvaldes
This is the known effect on primates, first amnesia, then unconsciousness that
can last for many hours, and finally death (in higher doses).

Herbivores just have learned to avoid it. Even goats that try to eat anything
in sight and munch happily cardboard boxes if they can, do not dare to touch
this plants. An herbivore unable to wake up and run is quickly spotted by
predators.

